

Rackspace Acquires Slicehost and JungleDisk: Challenges Amazon's Could Computing Services - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/rackspace_acquires_slicehost_a.php

======
benkant
I'm sick of this 'cloud computing' bullshit already.

I adore Slicehost, and have a few servers with them, but if I hear that term
one more time...

~~~
mileszs
The bottom line is the bottom line: SliceHost lowered the prices of 2GB+
slices today.

I understand your frustration. That phrase has gotten as nauseating as "Web
2.0". However, they can say "cloud computing" as often as they like if I save
$10 every few words.

~~~
netcan
Just wondering, How much would an equivalent have cost 2-3 yrs ago?

------
biohacker42
Competition in cloud computing.

Price race to the bottom here we come!

That's great news for everybody who's looking for cheap hosting.

------
rgrieselhuber
I hope Slicehost doesn't confuse lower prices with their to-date high quality
of support.

------
ljlolel
JungleDisk uses Amazon's S3...

~~~
Hexstream
FTA:

"JungleDisk used to rely on Amazon's S3 storage solution, but it will now also
support Rackspace's new cloud storage solution."

It's right at the beginning...

~~~
ljlolel
I stand corrected and thank my corrector.

